# Another Miko Critique... this time at 5.5 months!



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Wanted a critique of my boy, especially on his structure. If he's cleared on his hips after I xray him in a month, I plan on showing him *cross fingers*. I'm not a pro at stacking so here's a bunch to work with. The last one's mostly to show his dark face when alert. He's really not that roachy, but I think it's mostly how he's stacked.














































Thanks in advance.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

gorgeous boy!


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

I think he's beautiful...his fur looks so soft!

I don't know much about critiquing, so I'll leave that to the experts


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

He is gorgeous! Can you OFA at 6 1/2 months it wouldnt be accurate as the hips can change it would only be a prelimb hips are OFA'd at 2 yrs is the recommended time.. But otherwise hes gorgeous!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Try "free baiting" him... to get him to step into a stack... the ones where you did he's MUCH less roached. Nice pup, good bone, you should have lots of fun...


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

He's HUGE for only being 5 1/2 months, shheeesh! He's gorgeous, is that a plush coat?


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

My, has he grown! Looking good!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: BlkCzechGSDHe is gorgeous! Can you OFA at 6 1/2 months it wouldnt be accurate as the hips can change it would only be a prelimb hips are OFA'd at 2 yrs is the recommended time.. But otherwise hes gorgeous!


When the hips come back normal the early prelims are actually pretty accurate. Of course the older the pup is for the prelim the more accurate. I don't think it would be a waste at all to prelim at 6ish months before going in the show ring

From the OFA Website


> Quote:A recent publication* compared the reliability of the preliminary evaluation hip grade phenotype with the 2 year old evaluation in dogs and there was 100% reliability for a preliminary grade of excellent being normal at 2 years of age (excellent, good, or fair). There was 97.9% reliability for a preliminary grade of good being normal at 2 years of age, and 76.9% reliability for a preliminary grade of fair being normal at 2 years of age. Reliability of preliminary evaluations increased as age at the time of preliminary evaluation increased, regardless of whether dogs received a preliminary evaluation of normal hip conformation or HD. For normal hip conformations, the reliability was 89.6% at 3-6 months, 93.8% at 7-12 months, and 95.2% at 13-18 months. These results suggest that preliminary evaluations of hip joint status in dogs are generally reliable. However, dogs that receive a preliminary evaluation of fair or mild hip joint conformation should be reevaluated at an older age (24 months).
> 
> *Corley, EA, et al. Reliability of Early Radiographic Evaluation for Canine Hip Dysplasia Obtained from the Standard Ventrodorsal Radiographic Projection. JAVMA. Vol 211, No. 9, November 1997.


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh Ok Thanks Barb E I didnt see that so you can do it earlier then thats good.. I was always told 2 years... Thanks thats good info!


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments so far guys! Really appreciate them. If you guys have any more comments on his structure, feel free to share, constructive or positive... i'd really like to know my boy's strengths and weaknesses before we step into the show ring.


----------

